# Zapco Amp Repair



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Hey guys, I've gotten a lot out of this site so I thought I'd give something back. Maybe all of you already know this but I sure didn't. I've read on a few sales posts that Zapco had a $75 flat fee for repairing amps. According to John at Zapco, that's not the case. He did however put me in contact with a guy he recommends to perform the work. I don't want to post his information publicly because frankly, it's not my place. If you need to have one repaired however, I'm happy to provide it on a PM. *I have ZERO involvement with this person nor is there anything in it for me personally if you use him.* Like I said, I'm simply trying to give back. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Seanr (Nov 9, 2020)

The Italian said:


> Hey guys, I've gotten a lot out of this site so I thought I'd give something back. Maybe all of you already know this but I sure didn't. I've read on a few sales posts that Zapco had a $75 flat fee for repairing amps. According to John at Zapco, that's not the case. He did however put me in contact with a guy he recommends to perform the work. I don't want to post his information publicly because frankly, it's not my place. If you need to have one repaired however, I'm happy to provide it on a PM. *I have ZERO involvement with this person nor is t9here anything in it for me personally if you use him.* Like I said, I'm simply trying to give back. Have a great weekend!


Hi,
Id appreciate it if you could provide the contact information for the zapco repair. Thanks!

-Sean


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

Seanr said:


> Hi,
> Id appreciate it if you could provide the contact information for the zapco repair. Thanks!
> 
> -Sean


I'll try to find it for you brother. It's been so long that I don't remember it off hand.


----------



## Patriot83 (May 10, 2017)

Here you go. I saw this posted on here before about contacting a guy named Roman at this company for Zapco repairs. Give them a call and see what you think.



https://www.yelp.com/biz/electronic-engineers-inc-chicago


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

He used to be Zapco repair facility when Zapco was distributed by Aurigin/Hybrid Audio.
But he was so slow,bitched about everything and became a general pain in the ass that they quit using him.
His work is supposedly great but the actual customer service and interaction with people not so much


----------



## Maordaz (8 mo ago)

Seanr said:


> Hi,
> Id appreciate it if you could provide the contact information for the zapco repair. Thanks!
> 
> -Sean


Can o get info plz


----------



## steelwindmachine (May 15, 2017)

@Maordaz https://www.yelp.com/biz/electronic-engineers-inc-chicago

good luck, reviews aren't great =\


----------

